# Sexy summer pics!!



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Come ye fatties and Fa's and share your holiday pics with us!
The bikini'er the better!!! 
Here is one of the sexy Golden Delicious on a beach in spain...
grrr..i couldn't go cause i have an exam but will be going in sept!! whoot!!
I am SO Lucky!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Well..i don't look so beautiful or exotic but here is me at a log cabin in may 'in the hot tub' tee-hee.


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Come ye fatties and Fa's and share your holiday pics with us!
> The bikini'er the better!!!
> Here is one of the sexy Golden Delicious on a beach in spain...
> grrr..i couldn't go cause i have an exam but will be going in sept!! whoot!!
> I am SO Lucky!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


Mer, how very dare you post these pics of me. my hair needs washed and I've no make-up on!! Oh how I wish I was lying on that lovely beach with you now, it was so relaxing xx


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 4, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well..i don't look so beautiful or exotic but here is me at a log cabin in may 'in the hot tub' tee-hee.


Mer!! WE went to the log cabin and WE were in the hot tub,lol xx 

You do look gorgeous and exotic, I can see your gypsy beauty. You forgot to say that we went there for a short break for our birthday's in May


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer!! WE went to the log cabin and WE were in the hot tub,lol xx
> 
> You do look gorgeous and exotic, I can see your gypsy beauty. You forgot to say that we went there for a short break for our birthday's in May


Aye ok.. here you are! haha..
Sorry GD was there too..


hmm..how can you make the pics bigger without going over the size limit?? Cause you canny see GD's beautiful blue eyes properly cause the pics are too wee..


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer (Jul 4, 2009)

GD is HAWT! :smitten:

And mergirl, I don't think it's fair of you to post full-body pics of her while all you show is you peeping out of the tip of your hot tub.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

Hot tub pics are funnn! Haha so this are actually from Spring of this year....but still lol


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Och well.. spring/summer.. same thing!! Nice pic missus!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 4, 2009)

Ooospie another one!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 4, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> GD is HAWT! :smitten:
> 
> And mergirl, I don't think it's fair of you to post full-body pics of her while all you show is you peeping out of the tip of your hot tub.


aaw thanks fuzzy, 
that makes me feel warm and fuzzy,lol xx


----------



## mergirl (Jul 4, 2009)

Fuzzy Necromancer said:


> GD is HAWT! :smitten:
> 
> And mergirl, I don't think it's fair of you to post full-body pics of her while all you show is you peeping out of the tip of your hot tub.


Totally!!!!:wubu:
Ahh..i shall post a full bod pic when i find one that is more summery. All i can find is one where i am hungover and have my hair tied back and am feeding a donkey.. 
I shall post when i get back from my sept hols!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 5, 2009)

Woo-hoo! Everybody looking GOOD!!!








South Beach Florida (Technically it was November when these were taken, but I think it counts):happy:


----------



## shadowmaker87 (Jul 6, 2009)

hey wicked, love ur pic ! where was tht taken at? looked like u had a good time!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Tracii (Jul 6, 2009)

OWA I would so be trying to get on that lounge chair with you!!!!
Nice sexy shades girl!!.:wubu:
If I got that far south I might actually get a tan from the sun and not the bottle.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Woo-hoo! Everybody looking GOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Totally counts! Great pics!


----------



## GoldenDelicious (Jul 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Woo-hoo! Everybody looking GOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lovely pics! I've been to Florida, lovely beaches there. Thanks for the rep too xx


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 6, 2009)

shadowmaker87 said:


> hey wicked, love ur pic ! where was tht taken at? looked like u had a good time!!!!:smitten:


*Shadow, you just ratted yourself. So busy looking my wickedness you didn't even notice the caption underneath stating my location did ya? LOL!*



Tracii said:


> OWA I would so be trying to get on that lounge chair with you!!!!
> Nice sexy shades girl!!.:wubu:
> If I got that far south I might actually get a tan from the sun and not the bottle.


*Tracii honey, you know I'd be more than happy to make room for you on that chair thisclosetome! :smitten: HAHAHAHAHA! Thanks. *



mergirl said:


> Totally counts! Great pics!


*Thanks Mer. Now I've got to get someone to nab me in my leopard print bikini (any volunteers?).*



GoldenDelicious said:


> lovely pics! I've been to Florida, lovely beaches there. Thanks for the rep too xx


 *Thanks and you're welcome!*


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Jul 6, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hAL39ehAgZg

Here is a clip of the woman i am crazy for in Eressos.....she has just come from fishing for white bait at the harbour and is enthusing Greek style about how much she has and what she can do with them....then she gives us a flash of her impressive 'dardana' = cleavage.......it makes me yearn for one of her squeeze the life out of you hugs.


----------



## Babygirlneedsu (Jul 6, 2009)

I am loving ALL the bikini/ hot tub piccys.....a real treat and everyone looks gorgeous ! :smitten::smitten::smitten:


----------



## Just_Jen (Jul 6, 2009)

god u ladies are all gorgeous!! id be proud to be sat on any beach with you girls! <3


----------



## Tad (Jul 6, 2009)

GoldenDelicious said:


> Mer, how very dare you post these pics of me. my hair needs washed and I've no make-up on!! Oh how I wish I was lying on that lovely beach with you now, it was so relaxing xx



pffft! Like you need make-up. And your hair looks fine. 

Well, to be honest I just saw the saucy expression, stunning figure, and pin-up pose. You did have hair in the pic, but much as I love hair, I really didn't pay much attention to yours in that pic.....  One can hardly blame Mer for wanting to show you off, when you look like that!


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

Exactly!!!!


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Jul 6, 2009)

Very Beautiful Hope there are More bikini pictures posted here even SSBBW's pictures





mergirl said:


> Come ye fatties and Fa's and share your holiday pics with us!
> The bikini'er the better!!!
> Here is one of the sexy Golden Delicious on a beach in spain...
> grrr..i couldn't go cause i have an exam but will be going in sept!! whoot!!
> I am SO Lucky!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


----------



## Wagimawr (Jul 6, 2009)

So this thread is made of absolute and complete win. BOTH of you ladies look absolutely fantastic.

Despite any self-made claims to the contrary.


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

Awww..:wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 6, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> god u ladies are all gorgeous!! id be proud to be sat on any beach with you girls! <3


meep meep!!  Now, Jen.. where are your summer pics???


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Woo-hoo! Everybody looking GOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aww you look so relaxed! Looks like a great time!

BTW your swim suit is super cute! Where did you get it from?


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 6, 2009)

Fallenangel2904 said:


> Aww you look so relaxed! Looks like a great time!
> 
> BTW your swim suit is super cute! Where did you get it from?



Thanks Fallenangel :happy: It's an Ashley Stewart I picked-up around three years ago.


----------



## Tanuki (Jul 6, 2009)

Wow, I wish he beaches where I lived were as nice as the ones in this thread!

We hardly have any sand!... lots of stones for throwing into the water though, one of my favorite past times as a kid hehe!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Jul 6, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Thanks Fallenangel :happy: It's an Ashley Stewart I picked-up around three years ago.



Oopsie- guess I'm a little late LOL!

I have an Ashley Stewart by me- gonna have to check out their swim wear! Thanks!


----------



## MatthewB (Jul 6, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Well..i don't look so beautiful or exotic but here is me at a log cabin in may 'in the hot tub' tee-hee.


I'd say otherwise...


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

aww..:blush:


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

how did i miss this thread!!! subscribing

you gals look HOT! hehehe alittle pun


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

SSBBW Admirer said:


> Very Beautiful Hope there are More bikini pictures posted here even SSBBW's pictures


Well i suppose that depends of your definition of ssbbw. I hear its subjective and objective at the same time making it difficult to pin point exactly what ssbbw means..
aaaaaaaaannyway.. back to the summer holiday pics!! whooot! :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Jul 7, 2009)

BarbBBW said:


> how did i miss this thread!!! subscribing
> 
> you gals look HOT! hehehe alittle pun


Very Punny Honey! Now, where are your holiday pics.. get them on here!!!


----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 7, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Very Punny Honey! Now, where are your holiday pics.. get them on here!!!



i will i will LOL


----------



## bdog (Jul 9, 2009)

mmm... yummy pics all 'round!! 

here's some of my summer fun...


----------



## Krissy12 (Jul 9, 2009)

Amazing pic, BDog! Where was that taken?


----------



## bdog (Jul 9, 2009)

Krissy12 said:


> Amazing pic, BDog! Where was that taken?



One was in SF, the other was a few miles above a little town about 80 miles East.


----------



## MsAppleCinnamon (Jul 9, 2009)

I see a lot of beautiful girls in here.

thread starter your pics are so sexy.. loving your legs


----------



## Edens_heel (Jul 9, 2009)

Excellent thread - this was taken in early June, on top of Grouse Mountain in North Vancouver, BC, just AFTER completing the Grouse Grind (mother nature's motherfucker of a stairmaster). Best time so far is 45 minutes to the top, but going to try for under 40 this year (which, if you know the grind, is actually really really short). 

View attachment IMG_1027.jpg


----------



## kayrae (Jul 10, 2009)




----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 10, 2009)

bdog said:


> mmm... yummy pics all 'round!!
> 
> here's some of my summer fun...


 completely amazing pics!! wow

KAYRAE you look so peaceful and calm,... and yet so beautiful! love these pics



Edens_heel said:


> Excellent thread - this was taken in early June, on top of Grouse Mountain in North Vancouver, BC, just AFTER completing the Grouse Grind (mother nature's motherfucker of a stairmaster). Best time so far is 45 minutes to the top, but going to try for under 40 this year (which, if you know the grind, is actually really really short).


whewwwwww better you than me man!! haha Looks amazing though the view and you too!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 18, 2009)

kayrae said:


>



BUDDAH!



Lol so adorable


----------



## stefano81etienne (Jul 18, 2009)

and now....................?? 

View attachment 100_7491.JPG


----------



## stefano81etienne (Jul 18, 2009)

more......


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Come ye fatties and Fa's and share your holiday pics with us!
> The bikini'er the better!!!
> Here is one of the sexy Golden Delicious on a beach in spain...
> grrr..i couldn't go cause i have an exam but will be going in sept!! whoot!!
> I am SO Lucky!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



dang, sexy is right!


----------



## KHayes666 (Jul 19, 2009)

I'd post my own summer pix but I don't bring cameras to beaches or pools......plus my right arm is damn near burned off from friday's trip.


----------



## thejuicyone (Jul 25, 2009)




----------



## BarbBBW (Jul 26, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


>



mmmm love that pic !!you can see where your awesome ass starts to plump up!! SO super sexy Juicy!! you better get ur ass to the BASH!!


----------



## nykspree8 (Jul 26, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> Woo-hoo! Everybody looking GOOD!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Meh, i miss Florida beaches  You really don't appreciate them when you've lived there for so long and they're there whenever you want em, but you realize how nice they are when you come to a state like Jersey and see the cesspool they call a beach. I don't even want to step foot on the sand much less the nasty ass water...


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Jul 26, 2009)

thejuicyone said:


>



very, very Nice!


----------



## stuffedbellylover (Jul 27, 2009)

You photo is very much appreciated Juicy!!! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Blockierer (Oct 4, 2009)

Some pics from our holidays in Italy this summer.
Are this 54 old FA and his fat wife sexy enough?  What do you think? 
Hope you enjoy


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 18, 2009)

Blockierer said:


> Some pics from our holidays in Italy this summer.
> Are this 54 old FA and his fat wife sexy enough?  What do you think?
> Hope you enjoy



Nice! I wanna go to Italy!!Cute pic of u 2 together


----------



## mergirl (Oct 18, 2009)

Blockierer said:


> Some pics from our holidays in Italy this summer.
> Are this 54 old FA and his fat wife sexy enough?  What do you think?
> Hope you enjoy


Aww,, beautiful pics. I would like to visit Italy.


----------



## Tau (Oct 18, 2009)

Fantastic pics everyone!  i love summer and it's arrived in SA full force, to my sheer ecstacy. Attached a pic of me in Durban about to head to the beach. 

View attachment IMG_2994 - Copy-1.JPG


----------



## mergirl (Oct 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Come ye fatties and Fa's and share your holiday pics with us!
> The bikini'er the better!!!
> Here is one of the sexy Golden Delicious on a beach in spain...
> grrr..i couldn't go cause i have an exam but will be going in sept!! whoot!!
> I am SO Lucky!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:


Oooh.. i have been to this beach now!! Its so great and a nudist one to boot. GD and i had a wee naked swim!! whoot! Our camera broke but we took some pics on our phones (there was a whole palava with trying to buy a cam over there and it not working.. bleearrgh) -Once i get the linking thing that goes from cam to computer i shall post some pics of us both at 'Arse breaker beach'. So much fun!!!


----------



## onlyssbbw4me (Oct 19, 2009)

mergirl said:


> Come ye fatties and Fa's and share your holiday pics with us!
> The bikini'er the better!!!
> Here is one of the sexy Golden Delicious on a beach in spain...
> grrr..i couldn't go cause i have an exam but will be going in sept!! whoot!!
> I am SO Lucky!!!!:wubu::wubu::wubu::wubu:



mergirl,

Those are so very gorgeous pics!! Thank you for uploading them.

BTW: VERY! nice to see a fellow Scot on here!


----------



## SSBBW Admirer (Oct 19, 2009)

Do you have better picture of wife that's Not so Dark?





Blockierer said:


> Some pics from our holidays in Italy this summer.
> Are this 54 old FA and his fat wife sexy enough?  What do you think?
> Hope you enjoy


----------



## AuntHen (Oct 19, 2009)

Tau said:


> Fantastic pics everyone!  i love summer and it's arrived in SA full force, to my sheer ecstacy. Attached a pic of me in Durban about to head to the beach.



oh girl, you are rockin' hot stuff! woot!!:smitten:


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 19, 2009)

"You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tau again."

Dagnabbit - I tried. Great pic!


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 19, 2009)

Tau said:


> Fantastic pics everyone!  i love summer and it's arrived in SA full force, to my sheer ecstacy. Attached a pic of me in Durban about to head to the beach.



*Yeah Baby! Looking oh so good there girlie!*


----------



## OneWickedAngel (Oct 19, 2009)

Edens_heel said:


> "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Tau again."
> 
> Dagnabbit - I tried. Great pic!



*I got her for you!*


----------



## Edens_heel (Oct 19, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I got her for you!*



Many thanks!


----------



## mergirl (Oct 19, 2009)

OneWickedAngel said:


> *I got her for you!*


Me too. What a beautiful lady.
Oh.. you both are of course!
*shuffles feet*


----------



## Tau (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks guys :wubu:


----------



## mergirl (Oct 20, 2009)

onlyssbbw4me said:


> mergirl,
> 
> Those are so very gorgeous pics!! Thank you for uploading them.
> 
> BTW: VERY! nice to see a fellow Scot on here!


Thanks x 
Where in Scotland are you from??
I used to come from South Lanarkshire/Glasgow and now i am an Ayrshire lass!!


----------



## blackcaesarbhm (Dec 4, 2009)

tau: you look simply delicious!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stele69 (Dec 4, 2009)

Yummmyyyyy what a feast of jacuzzi, beaches, bikini:wubu:
well i have to say i like all girls pics in this thread you're all wonderful !


----------



## Tad (Dec 8, 2009)

Summer? (checks calendar) nope.

Sexy? (checks expression) not so much.

BUT we finally got a vacation, and it was fun, and it was warm, and did I mention the finally part, so I'm sharing a pic too! Unfortunately of the pics that I've gone through so far, this is the only one where I could crop out everyone else....and if I recall correctly a wave had just gone up my nose moments before, resulting in the expression in the pic.


----------



## mergirl (Dec 8, 2009)

Tad said:


> Summer? (checks calendar) nope.
> 
> Sexy? (checks expression) not so much.
> 
> BUT we finally got a vacation, and it was fun, and it was warm, and did I mention the finally part, so I'm sharing a pic too! Unfortunately of the pics that I've gone through so far, this is the only one where I could crop out everyone else....and if I recall correctly a wave had just gone up my nose moments before, resulting in the expression in the pic.


Great pic tad! There is something equally fun and startling about a wave going up your nose i find!!


----------

